# Looking for pen blanks with NFL logos



## Ozzy (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anybody know of a source that sells pen blanks with NFL logos on them? 
I have been getting a ton of request for them.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 12, 2007)

If you're going to sell the pens, I would think that you'd need that team's permission to sell anything with their logo on it.  I would be cautious.


----------



## Dario (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyblues_
> <br />If you're going to sell the pens, I would think that you'd need that team's permission to sell anything with their logo on it.  I would be cautious.



I agree with Jason.

Re: your inquiry, best way I can think of is either have the logo engraved or glue some sort of decal to the tube, cast w/ clear PR (or similar) like you would snake skin.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 12, 2007)

any thing that has a registered logo on it that is offered for sale requires it to be licensed, it has been a hot topic on the yahoo group and to get a team logo licensed is going to be more expensive than most of us are willing to do.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 12, 2007)

i would agree with dario that if i were to do an NFL logo pen, I'd cast it in clear PR. i also agree with the cautious warnings. i actually work for an NFL team and know full well what people have to go through to get permission to use logos. even interdepartmentally we have to go through our marketing department to use our own logo on our own clothing. on the other hand, if these are something you'll be giving away, have at it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 12, 2007)

Let me guess, Andrew.  You work for the Minnesota Vikings? []


----------



## Thumbs (Jul 13, 2007)

Ozzy, I know this isn't quite what you asked for but HUT carries Logo kits for the finials and clips on some pen models.  At least, it used to be listed in their catalog.  They had a procedure setup to do custom logos in similar fashion.  Maybe you could enquire there for more details and the possibilty of using some NFL logos.  I'm sure they've been asked that question.  Well, it seems like they should have.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 13, 2007)

cav... ironically, the vikings have been my 'rooting for' team since childhood... []


----------



## Monty (Aug 3, 2007)

Just curious, has anyone ever heard of someone being turned in for selling handcrafted unlicensed logo stuff? Just asking cause last year there was a guy selling clocks with NFL and college logos on them at several of the local shows I was at.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 3, 2007)

A large local company here was forced to shut down because of copyright infringements from  printing NFL logos on shirts, cool cups, etc. He couldn't afford to pay the fines and royalties on his past years of selling unlicensed merchandise. The NFL sued him for past royalties. As for others selling stuff...maybe they are getting away with it and maybe they are legally selling the stuff. I see this going on at the local flea market...they are not making the stuff, just selling the mdse they bought...maybe from bootleg sources in China or elsewhere.
Do a good turn dailty!
Don


> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Just curious, has anyone ever heard of someone being turned in for selling handcrafted unlicensed logo stuff? Just asking cause last year there was a guy selling clocks with NFL and college logos on them at several of the local shows I was at.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2007)

just a thought and I'd be curious to see what a lawyer would say about it: but what if you buy officially licensed logos (the approx. size you need) and use them to make your pen. Would you be in violation or not?


----------



## neon007 (Aug 3, 2007)

That would be fine as long as you buy the licensed sticker. Once You buy it you are free to do with it what you please. My brother is a lawyer and that was his quick answer.


----------



## Monty (Aug 3, 2007)

These clocks were all handmade by him. Only thing he bought was the wood, paint and clock parts. Doubt he had a license.


----------



## Malainse (Aug 4, 2007)

Neon, I disagree...  The stickers have a NFL license to be sold as a sticker.  

In this case the pen would be the item sold and is not licensed....Now if you are giving them away should not be an issue..


NFL License info: 

A number of things but this is the one that sticks out....

Have the ability to pay 100% of minimum royalty guarantee upon execution of a license agreement (typically about $100,000 per year) and be able to generate sales sufficient to meet the minimum royalty guarantee on a yearly basis;


----------



## oldsmokey (Aug 4, 2007)

Ozzy, forget the logo.  When I have gotten that request I will get a blank in the team colors and sell that.  I will name the color a marble or something like that.  I will never refer anything in the name that would indicate that it is connected to a professional team.
I have lost some sales, but I never have any problems.  
Look in some of the suppliers catalogs under PR or Celluloid pen blanks and you will find many of the team colors. 
Ellis


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 10, 2007)

I had that same idea but I haven't been able to find the colors that I need. I've been searching all over the internet trying to find someone to do custom colors, without a 1500 blank minimum.


----------

